# Tomb Raider: Alicia Vikander nicht mehr als Lara Croft - Gerücht



## AndreLinken (30. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider: Alicia Vikander nicht mehr als Lara Croft - Gerücht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider: Alicia Vikander nicht mehr als Lara Croft - Gerücht*


----------



## SamuelDonar (30. März 2018)

Naja, eine schlechtere Schauspielerin als Jolie kann se net sein. Und als jüngere Lara Croft hat se ja ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit ihrem Videospielgegenüber. Wird die Arme eventuell bei einer der üblichen Orgien nicht willig genug gewesen sein?  Klar ist eben, daß man nie mehr die Einspielergebnisse der ersten Tombraider einfahren wird. Ganz einfach, weil es damals eben eine der großen Videospielfiguren war (oke, ich glaub das mit dem Mario Kinofilm lief auch nicht so dufte  ) und heute nur eine von vielen.


----------



## Denis10 (30. März 2018)

Das wäre schade, ich fand die hatte das super gemacht und hat gut zu der Rolle gepasst. Wenn der Film nicht so erfolgreich sein sollte liegt das IMHO eher an den anderen etwas öberflächlicheren Charakteren oder dass die Story nicht gerade einen Oscar bekommen würde. Hat aber trotzdem, gerade als Fan der Spiele Reihe, Spaß gemacht, den Film azusehen.


----------



## NaSupa (30. März 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Alicia Vikander perfekt für die Rolle als Lara Croft! 
Der Film an sich wirkte aber auf mich ein bisschen wie ein aufpolierter Tele5 Film. 
Die Story, die Schauplätze, die Gegner. All das Großartige was das Game ausgemacht hat, wurde irgendwie eingespart oder gekürzt. 
Schon im Kino kamen in mir Erinnerungen hoch an die Far Cry Verfilmung. 

Mir graut schon vor dem Half Life Film!


----------



## SpieleKing (30. März 2018)

Sie war das einzig Gute in dem Film! Die Story und Umsetzung  war ja wohl ein Witz. Hatte fast nichts mehr mit der original und guten Story am Hut...


----------



## pcg-veteran (31. März 2018)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob ihre schaupielerischen Fähigkeiten kritisiert werden oder ob es um die Fähigkeit geht, bei einem sonst wohl mittelmäßigen Film ein zahlendes Millionenpublikum in die Kinos zu locken?

Habe den Film selber noch nicht gesehen, aber nach den Trailern war Vikander mit vollem Einsatz dabei und sah gut in ihrer Rolle aus.

Wer weiß, vielleicht wird dann Jennifer Lawrence die nächste Lara Croft?


----------



## UrielSeuthes (31. März 2018)

Ziemlich flach auf der Brust. Das ist kein Tomp Raider. Eher ein Film für........ Openminded Fortschritliche.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. März 2018)

UrielSeuthes schrieb:


> Ziemlich flach auf der Brust. Das ist kein Tomp Raider. Eher ein Film für........ Openminded Fortschritliche.



Du solltest keine Beiträge mehr schreiben. Bisher kam nur Unsinn dabei heraus


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2018)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß er nicht mal richtig lesen und schreiben kann. Das ist Tomb Raider. Und nicht Tomp Raider Steht überall. Kann aber noch nicht mal richtig den Namen abschreiben. Ist wohl die neue Schüler-Generation. Erschreckend. 

Und wer die Reboot-Teile kennt müßte eigentlich wissen, daß Vikander von Aussehen und Figur als neue Lara Croft perfekt paßt. Aber dazu müßte man sich die Reboot-Teile erst einmal anschauen. Die neue Croft ist nicht mehr mit der Lara aus den Spielen bis Mitte der 2000er Jahre vergleichbar.

Zur schauspielerischen Leistung kann ich (noch) nichts sagen. Ich vermute aber mal (wenn ich mir die Trailer zu dem Film so anschaue) wenn es ein Problem gibt, liegt dieses nicht an Vikander selbst sondern am Plot bzw. den skizzierten Charakteren selbst. Aber es ist einfach, der Darstellerin die Schuld zuzuschieben statt sie bei sich selbst zu suchen. Und auch die Frage was man als Erfolg/Mißerfolg anschaut.

Von einer Tomb Raider Verfilmung erwarte ich zudem auch keine Oscar-Reife. Das ist ein Popcorn-Actionstreifen der auf dem Spielmaterial basiert. Das ganze schränkt auch teils schon die Interessengruppe ein. Ein Rentner oder ein Nicht-Gamer wird mit dem Film wenig bis nichts anfangen können. Den harten Kern der Tomb Raider Anschauer werden die Gamer sein.

Heute gilt ein Film oder Serie zudem auch schon als Flop, wenn diese nicht mindestens das 3-fache der Produktionskosten+Marketing einspielen. Hinzu kommt, daß das Marketingbudget bei großen Filmen teils höher ist als die eigentlichen Drehkosten (Gagen, Effekt etc.) selbst. Das und die teils hohen Gagen sorgen für teils abstruse Kosten für eine Verfilmung, die erst einmal eingespielt werden müssen. Und das wie gesagt mindestens das 3-4-fache davon.  Daran sieht man wie verrückt es mittlerweile in der Filmbranche geworden ist. Da sinkt die Zahl der realen wirtschaftlichen Erfolge drastisch. Weil es immer schwieriger ist diese Umsätze einzufahren. Das nächste ist das das Gros der Einnahmen die ersten 2 Wochen nach Release drin sein muß. Die weiteren Einnahmen (zeitlich nach 14 Tagen) werden für die Wertung eines wirtschaftlichen Erfolgs gar nicht mehr so richtig hinzugezogen. Damit auch nicht die Einnahmen durch DVD/Blurayverwertung oder gar Einnahmen durch TV-Ausstrahlungen. Bei den zeitverschobenen Releases auf der Welt. Viele Filme erscheinen erst in den Staaten und vielleicht 3-6 Monate später erst in Europa verschärft das Ganze noch zusätzlich.

An diesem Punkt ist ja auch ID4 Teil 2 gescheitert. Spielte zwar ungefähr 200% der Kosten ein aber das war wohl immer noch zu wenig  und wurde als Flop deklariert.


----------



## Asuramaru (1. April 2018)

Gebt der Frau doch mal eine Chance,wennn ich mir ihre Filmografi anschaue dann sieht man das sie noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit derartigen Filmen hat.
Das heißt aber nicht das es schlechter werden muss mit weiteren Teilen,ich find sie ist ne gute Schauspielerin.Sie muss auch keine großen Brüste haben weil Intelligenz immer Attraktiver ist als Titten und Arsch was die Junge Lara auch gut Verkörpert,eine Clevere kleiner Kämpferin.Sie muss kein Sexidol sein,sondern einfach nur Normal.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Vikander#Filmografie_(Auswahl)


----------



## Phobinator (1. April 2018)

UrielSeuthes schrieb:


> Ziemlich flach auf der Brust. Das ist kein Tomp Raider. Eher ein Film für........ Openminded Fortschritliche.



...der Film, den du suchst, heisst Tomb Raper^^
Da gibts auch viele Schauspielerinnen mit aufgepumpten Brüsten!


----------



## MichaelG (1. April 2018)

Phobinator schrieb:


> ...der Film, den du suchst, heisst Tomb Raper^^
> Da gibts auch viele Schauspielerinnen mit aufgepumpten Brüsten!



ROOOFL*

Tomb Raper und das Vermächtnis des ägyptischen Vibrators.


----------

